# Length of run time for different batteries.



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Guy's, 

I'm getting ready to change my K to battery r/c. I would like to know the approxmite run time you could get with the different batteries that you can use. Im considering sub c 14.4 volt and the power tool batteries 18 volt. Can some of you who are using these batteries please post the amt of run time you are getting and what type loco you are running?? Thanks. 

chuckger


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

First off what type of engine are you going to run? 

I routinely run 2 GP-9s', with 4 motors in tandum with Milwaukee batts and I get 45-1 hour run time....pulling 15-20 cars. 

And I also routinely run my USA Hudson pulling 3 USA passenger cars and the run times are the same as for the GPs" 

Routinely LGB engines get anywhere from 2 to 4+ hours on a charged Milwaukee bat...with of course 1 motor....LGB engines are the lowest drawing motors on the market..so you get better run times. 

Another thing is how many cars are you going to pull? 

So you see that there are many factors that define just how much run time you get from a battery. 


I have Milwaukee batts and they seem to be the best for my usage...I have 2, 6 bay chargers and 8 batts....I also have Li-on Milwaukee batts and the times with Li-on are not any better with my GPs'. 


I also have Black and Decker batts and run times with those bats are not as good....for my GPs' I get only 15-20 minutes! 

But they are the cheapiest way to get into battery power....but again depends on what brand and how many engines are factored into the equation. 

Does this help 

Bubba


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Bubba, 

First, thanks for your reply, it does help. I will be running a bachman K27 with 5 to 6 cars. 

chuckger


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

Chuck 

I have an Annie, with 14.4v NiCad supplied by Dave Goodson (TOC)...2000Mah...I usually get at least 3+ hours of run-time with one or 2 cars (Flats or Box)...I have some pretty good grades on the main that prob cut into the time avail! Dave has done a more than a few K conversions (Matt and Steve come right to mind) and could help you with appox times avail and what seemed to work best for him/them. 

Tony Walshman of RCS has also converted a few (posted here and LSC) that could prob be of assistance as well! (edit): I did see where you posted in one of the below threads, sorry if this is duplicate information! 

http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=8471 

http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=8679 

http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=8976 

good luck! 

cale


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Cale, 

Thanks for the reply. The 3 hr + run time on your annie sound's good to me, I'd be happy with half of that on the K27. Maybe someone with a battery powered K will post the amt of run time they are getting. 

chuckger


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuckger. 

How long the run time is can depend on a number of factors. 
Mostly, will you be having sound? If so which brand? The different brands consume different amounts. Generally the louder you can get the sound the more power it uses. 
Also, do you need the smoke unit operating? using the smoke will drastically shorten run times. 

The larger the capacity of the batteries, the longer the run time in a given situation. 
Beware of using AA size cells if the current draw is over 1 amp. Using AA size cells for more than about 1/2 an amp will shorten the life of the batteries in terms of the number of recharges the batteries can achieve. 

14.4 volts is more than adequate for a quite reasonable top speed on the K. 
I have installed my RCS R/C and batteries in quite a few now. I use only 2400 mah (nominal) Sub C NiCd batteries. 
My Maha charger can cram 3,450 mah into them and the run times are always around 2-3 hours with Phoenix sound but no smoke.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Depends so much on what you're doing. 

My Mallet with 3.8AH battery runs: 

3 hours on a level layout continuous operation. Think of a modular layout at a train show. 

2 hours on steep grades continuous operation at the Botanic. 

All day waiting and switching at Golding's operating session.


----------

